# Mini suddenly stopped working - C130 error



## silleeone (Aug 13, 2014)

We have a Roamio that is working fine along with a mini (using MoCa) that suddenly won't work. It is displaying a C130 error - no internet connection. It will connect to Tivo service, so obviously the Internet connection is fine. We've unplugged and rebooted everything several times. Any ideas?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Same thing happened to me a couple days ago. Here is the (likely) solution:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=519994


----------



## silleeone (Aug 13, 2014)

OMG, I love you so much right now! Thanks!


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Same thing happened to me a couple days ago. Here is the (likely) solution:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=519994


Thank you. Was a damn annoying evening with the Mini not working.


----------



## woogs (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks - this happened to be as well. All my mini's stopped working.

Re specifying the host fixed it.

Settings -Remote & Devices - DVR connection


----------



## wickerbill (Apr 4, 2002)

What a nasty bug for the average TiVo customer. Why show a random error instead of just asking you to choose the host DVR again?


----------



## pshivers (Nov 4, 2013)

woogs said:


> Thanks - this happened to be as well. All my mini's stopped working.
> 
> Re specifying the host fixed it.
> 
> Settings -Remote & Devices - DVR connection


Two out of Three of my Mini's had this problem last night (08/20/2014). Both Roamio's were working without a problem...

I was too tired to fix it last night (Or remember how to respecify the Host connection...) 

Thanks for the reminder! Respecified my Host connection on the two errant Mini's this morning and all is working fine once again... :up:

Maybe one of these days Tivo will get around to fixing the catch all C130 error message so that it reflects some remnant of truth as to the actual problem....


----------



## andyman58 (Feb 6, 2003)

Mine did this last night before bed. Kept resetting routers and rebooting Roamios and Minis till I read this in the morning...Slept badly thinking of what the problem might be....


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

wickerbill said:


> What a nasty bug for the average TiVo customer. Why show a random error instead of just asking you to choose the host DVR again?


Yes. The 'reboot' advice failed.

I actually ended up using the stream to the iPad option while the Mini was out of commission. It worked okay except for the never ending problem of how to prop it up so that it stays visible.


----------

